# Curing cabinet humidity



## Jesse B Goode (Oct 18, 2022)

I have made a wine cooler into a curing cabinet but I can't find a mini humidifier that can operate off a controller. As soon as the humidity is correct, the controller shuts the power off and when the cabinet needs more humidity, it powers it back on, only it doesn't come on, you must physically press the on button for it to start. Does anyone know of a humidifier that comes on when it is plugged in but shuts off when out of water?


----------



## johnnyb54 (Oct 18, 2022)

This is the one I use. It’s non digital with a dedicated on switch.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 18, 2022)

Yep. You need one that is not digital.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## indaswamp (Oct 18, 2022)




----------

